# Migrants or Invaders? D&S Show 122



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Migrants or Invaders? Why are millions suddenly flooding other countries? The US gives millions of dollars to the same countries the "refugees" are from. Where does that money go?

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-10-21T22_42_55-07_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yay. A show to listen to as I’m wide awake in North America at 4:30 am!

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As always the US tax payer is funding the connected in foreign lands not helping the poor. These people are well organized and are funded. Conspiracy to break the laws of the United States at best, foreign invasion at worst.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it isn't being said - but the US knows by now who is spreading the $$$$ around down there >>> Mexico and the other Central American countries are going to find their Xmas stocking empty this year - Mexico's BS at that border and now allowing that parade to proceed without interruption is going to bounce all the way to the White House ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, this is how poor refugees behave while trying to migrate to a new country?

https://www.infowars.com/hondurans-...-fire-wave-honduran-flags-give-us-the-finger/

Guess they think acting in such a manner will cause us to be hospitable?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I hope Trump follows through with this. If they refuse to take care of their own people with the money we send, stop sending the money.

As a matter of fact, why must we send money to other nations at all?

https://thehill.com/homenews/admini...cutting-off-aid-to-central-american-countries


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We are being invaded pure and simple. If Trump let's these people through without a fight then it will be a free for all. They aren't coming here for the American dream. They are coming here for the free shit and to take this country. I still like my B-52 idea.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree 1000% Stop all foreign aid. The US is not the worlds keeper. Be like America, fine, but not on the backs of the American tax payer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> We are being invaded pure and simple. If Trump let's these people through without a fight then it will be a free for all. They aren't coming here for the American dream. They are coming here for the free shit and to take this country. I still like my B-52 idea.


I almost suggested something very not-nice in the podcast but I walked it back. That was before I saw the image of the Hondurans burning our flag.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I almost suggested something very not-nice in the podcast but I walked it back. That was before I saw the image of the Hondurans burning our flag.


Yea, but I knew where you were going.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

They are invaders, and they will be dealt with, and it is up tp them to decide the manner of it. Because they are about, to bump into the National Guard and the State Police, of _some state__.
_The empty heads that planned this, and funded it, are in for a real shock; because the crisis will come, but woe, woe, woe; unto whomever has brought it. 
This can get very serious, and if it is traced back to Billionaire Bozos, they can end up in prisons. All of the fools that are acting like apes right now, can end up causing martial law; I cannot believe they are too stupid to sense that.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just want to make sure everyone is seeing this. Feel free to send it to friends and family. Especially those who are on the fence as to who they will vote for in November.


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

This is nothing more than an attempt by the Liberal Left to energize their base to vote!

Isn't it funny how the scumbag liberals picked this time to send a bunch of people towards our border, it is an invasion force and should be repelled!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Listening to a reporter (Sara Carter) right now on the radio who is not part of the Liberal media. She is saying most of the "migrants" are males 18-40, most she's talked to were let out of jail, many have gang tats and are part of MS13. 

This IS an invasion and needs to be stopped.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Listening to a reporter (Sara Carter) right now on the radio who is not part of the Liberal media. She is saying most of the "migrants" are males 18-40, most she's talked to were let out of jail, many have gang tats and are part of MS13.
> 
> This IS an invasion and needs to be stopped.


under attack! WERE UNDER ATTACK!!!! We need good american at the boarder defending us asap!! This is CRAZY!!! INSANE!!! WOW!! Imagine how much damage those mexicans will do IF they are able to sneak across the boarder!!! They will be able to buy weapons, steal everything not bolted down, and cause an unprecedented amount of damage!!! Get prepared everybody. Evacuate the boarder states if you have a family you want to protect and brace for the possible impact!! Thousands of MS13 gang members can do an unprecedented amount of damage in a single day! Trump needs to act FAST! This is very scary stuff!!


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

JafoDawg said:


> This is nothing more than an attempt by the Liberal Left to energize their base to vote!
> 
> Isn't it funny how the scumbag liberals picked this time to send a bunch of people towards our border, it is an invasion force and should be repelled!


wait what? liberals ordered this invasion? Do you have proof of this? I'd like to know more about this!


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Denton said:


> I hope Trump follows through with this. If they refuse to take care of their own people with the money we send, stop sending the money.
> 
> As a matter of fact, why must we send money to other nations at all?
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/admini...cutting-off-aid-to-central-american-countries


I think were BEYOND a debate of sending money. It's an invasion force... go time.. declare war if it's not stopped, scramble the fighter jets, and stop the invading force!! This country has never had an invasion before, most people don't know what it looks like... well in a modern day and age it looks like THIS!!!!

















































*It's an invasion force they are NOT immigrants they are MG13 gang members and other jail members only!!!!!! *


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Steven said:


> under attack! WERE UNDER ATTACK!!!! We need good american at the boarder defending us asap!! This is CRAZY!!! INSANE!!! WOW!! *Imagine how much damage those mexicans will do* IF they are able to sneak across the boarder!!! They will be able to buy weapons, steal everything not bolted down, and cause an unprecedented amount of damage!!! Get prepared everybody. Evacuate the boarder states if you have a family you want to protect and brace for the possible impact!! Thousands of MS13 gang members can do an unprecedented amount of damage in a single day! Trump needs to act FAST! This is very scary stuff!!


For the record, most of them are Hondurans.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> For the record, most of them are Hondurans.


what's the difference? Are they still dirty, disgusting, and poort latin people who want to steal from US? ...well?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

So these people fled the country they are from and they want sanctuary in our country, but they call us racist and burn our flag. Sounds like invasion to me....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Steven said:


> what's the difference? Are they still dirty, disgusting, and poort latin people who want to steal from US? ...well?


The difference is Mexicans come from Mexico and Hondurans come from Honduras. You did get one thing right, they are people.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Set up the machine guns to converge at 600 yards.

Set up the mortars to land at 600 yards.

When the column is 1800 yards out, . . . start the barrage.

When it turns back, . . . call a cease fire.

If they turn around, . . . start it up again.

Buying mortar rounds and MG bullets is still cheaper than this bunch of trash invading and mooching off the EBT cow.

And if they are stupid enough to try to make it through the hot fire zone, . . . too bad, . . . they made their choice.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Steven said:


> wait what? liberals ordered this invasion? Do you have proof of this? I'd like to know more about this!


I am going to make the assumption that you do in fact possess some amount of common sense and aren't totally devoid of the God given ability to look at a situation and know that this is an attempt by someone to influence something!

If you are so liberal that you are unable to see this for what it is then nothing I or anyone says will make any difference. It is because of people like you that this country is in the shitter!

This is totally a liberal democrat operation!

So you think Paco and his wife and 5 babies were sitting in their hooch and all of the sudden Paco says, "Hey, let's take all 5 kids and make a several thousand mile trip to America just because that's what we should do because our own country isn't worth fighting for, we don't have no money or even a pot to piss in, but we'll walk to the USA because people will give to us so we can reach the promised land!"

Brother, if that's truly what you think, I truly feel sorry for your inability to decipher between reality and the true liberal agenda.

Barak Hussein Obammy did not open the gates to the USA because he has a big heart! He did so simply because he and the democrats know that immigrants usually vote democrat and opening the gates was done for no OTHER reason than to get more votes for the liberal agenda.

That's Ok, we the true American Patriots will protect our nation from invasion and democrats!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JafoDawg said:


> I am going to make the assumption that you do in fact possess some amount of common sense and aren't totally devoid of the God given ability to look at a situation and know that this is an attempt by someone to influence something!
> 
> If you are so liberal that you are unable to see this for what it is then nothing I or anyone says will make any difference. It is because of people like you that this country is in the shitter!
> 
> ...


You're a tad myopic. 
The agenda is a Globalist one. That includes Republicans. It includes people who you probably wouldn't suspect, given you think it is an not a liberal agenda.


----------

